# I'm free!!!



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Been signed off by my neuro psych guy today!! I am free from all my meds and I only have one more appointment with the main neurologist and then.....FREEEEEEE!!

Can you tell I'm happy?!


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations Mima, that sounds like a VERY GOOD THING!


----------

